# Does anyone know how highly regarded this program is in the Intel community?



## JimMCpog (Oct 6, 2010)

http://intel.mercyhurst.edu/

I was wondering if it would be worth going back there for another bachelor's degree. I don't have any experience with intelligence in any capacity so I'm looking at all options.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 6, 2010)

JimMCpog said:


> http://intel.mercyhurst.edu/
> 
> I was wondering if it would be worth going back there for another bachelor's degree. *I don't have any experience with intelligence in any capacity so I'm looking at all options.*



I was gonna reply with something witty to the highlighted but it was to easy...


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 6, 2010)

Never heard of it- not that that means much.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Oct 6, 2010)

Real intel experience isn't taught in school.  Learn a language or technical skill instead... that'll serve you better.


----------



## BravoOne (Oct 7, 2010)

Ive heard of it but since Im 110% satisfied with American Military University's Intelligence Studies Degree program I dont know much about it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm just always suspicious of an intel training program that doesn't teach at the classified level.  As far as I know, there's only one institute of higher learning in the US that does that.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 7, 2010)

Regardless of the program you end up signing up for, make sure they have the right accreditation.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 7, 2010)

JimMCpog said:


> http://intel.mercyhurst.edu/
> 
> I was wondering if it would be worth going back there for another bachelor's degree. I don't have any experience with intelligence in any capacity so I'm looking at all options.


 
Just my observation, but I bet you'd be better off going with a less specific program, something that would keep more options open.  A degree in intelligence seems to only qualify you for one thing (and does a poor job at that as more experienced people here have said), but a degree in international relations, languages, history, or economics would qualify you just as well to work in the IC but would also allow you to work in other fields as well if being in "intel" never pans out.


----------



## JimMCpog (Oct 8, 2010)

0699 said:


> Just my observation, but I bet you'd be better off going with a less specific program, something that would keep more options open.  A degree in intelligence seems to only qualify you for one thing (and does a poor job at that as more experienced people here have said), but a degree in international relations, languages, history, or economics would qualify you just as well to work in the IC but would also allow you to work in other fields as well if being in "intel" never pans out.



I have a bachelor's degree in political science with a concentration in international relations, which hasn't helped me (or folks I graduated with) land a job. Hard science, math or IT is seems to be a lot more desired for those without a master's degree.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 8, 2010)

So go do your MA.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 8, 2010)

I had sex with this MI chick like a million times... She was hot and liked my *wonderful personality*.... Anywho she went on to some super *cool* shit (SCIT) or SkidMark as we called them. But I think she went to UCLA. But yeah she went ninja and man I miss *discussing current events *with her, but I think her degree was in some kind of math....Just sayin


----------



## Teufel (Oct 8, 2010)

JAB did your account get hacked or did you overdose on Cialis?  Let's try to keep this board from getting an NC-17 rating.  I don't want to have to explain the birds and the bees to angry irish kid.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 9, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> So go do your MA.


 
Bam.

I figured since you were asking about a BA program that you didn't have a bachelors.  Guess I shouldn't ass-u-me.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 9, 2010)

Hell I don't particularly want to be going to uni at all but it's the best career move I could do and I'll go on to do a Masters if they'll let me (and haven't had enough of my ravings  ) just because it's the best thing to get where I want to. 

So BAM. Get that Masters. It's only another year, anyway, and going by your profile I'd gather you're still quite young?


----------



## JimMCpog (Oct 9, 2010)

0699 said:


> Bam.
> 
> I figured since you were asking about a BA program that you didn't have a bachelors.  Guess I shouldn't ass-u-me.


 

I would if I could but I've been turned down by all 3 programs I applied to. I figured I could got Mercyhurst and join a reserve unit. Mercyhurst also has a combined online and classroom program for Graduate students in the Northern Virginia/D.C. area. I was hoping to use undergraduate courses at Mercyhurst as a stepping stone to grad school in that program.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 9, 2010)

Why were you turned down? Your grades not good enough? Repeat your last year if you need to, get the grades you need to get into the MA program.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 9, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> Why were you turned down? Your grades not good enough? Repeat your last year if you need to, get the grades you need to get into the MA program.


 
And who did you apply to?


----------



## car (Oct 9, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> Real intel experience isn't taught in school.  Learn a language or technical skill instead... that'll serve you better.


 
Don't know much about it, but that makes sense to me. ;)


----------



## JimMCpog (Oct 9, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> Why were you turned down? Your grades not good enough? Repeat your last year if you need to, get the grades you need to get into the MA program.


 
Yep, 3.1 is not considered impressive.


----------



## car (Oct 10, 2010)

JimMCpog said:


> Yep, 3.1 is not considered impressive.


 
Nor is an on-line degree in Intelligence.....from someplace in NOVA, or anyplace else.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 10, 2010)

Yup. Go repeat your last year. Call them, tell them you want to do an MA and ask WTF you need to do to get in. Then do that.


----------



## JimMCpog (Oct 10, 2010)

It's partially on-line and partially taught on the University of Virginia's NoVa campus.


----------



## JimMCpog (Oct 10, 2010)

Will do. I'll update this post if I get any information on job placement after graduation. That might be an indicator of how worthwhile the program is.


----------



## BravoOne (Oct 12, 2010)

JimMCpog said:


> Will do. I'll update this post if I get any information on job placement after graduation. That might be an indicator of how worthwhile the program is.



My personal experience as far as my online Intelligence Degree.

A) I am getting much needed promotion points (a B.A degree adds 100 points... thats a good bit of points that can otherwise be hard to come by as a Reservist)

B) I have learned a lot about the U.S  Intelligence Community and the IC of other countries as well. I dont know about about the other branches but with the Army once you are MOS-Q, do some NCOES classes and maybe some additional schools through foundry or whatever you dont get exposed to too much else. You learn your job. Any further knowledge is up to your own initiative and resources. I have learned a lot about the other INTs, reinforced (and even in some cases expanded) knowledge of my own MOS, refined my writing abilities and am networking with a great deal of folks in and out of Military Intelligence. 

C) I didnt need any kind of degree to make the money that I am making as a civilian or to enjoy what I am doing anymore than I do but I certainly am glad I chose to pursue a degree in Intelligence. Its of interest to me (which causes me to have higher grades than I ever got in H.S lol) and I suspect I would be bored as hell with some other major.

D) As a Reservist, between $4500/yr in Tuition assistance and Federal Student Aid its essentially a free "education"

E) Im a hard working adult and I hardly have time to get out and enjoy the things that I enjoy doing sometimes. Between being self employed, Reserve duties, trying to stay in shape and have a LITTLE fun sometimes taking classes online is convenient and doesnt stress me out. Thats a big plus.


----------



## JimMCpog (Apr 6, 2011)

BravoOne said:


> My personal experience as far as my online Intelligence Degree.
> 
> A) I am getting much needed promotion points (a B.A degree adds 100 points... thats a good bit of points that can otherwise be hard to come by as a Reservist)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input. I'll be enlisting in the reserves this summer and I've got the ball rolling for one of AMU's Intel programs.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 6, 2011)

JimMCpog said:


> Thanks for the input. I'll be enlisting in the reserves this summer and I've got the ball rolling for one of AMU's Intel programs.


Why not get a degree that will get you a job? Engineering maybe? You are joining the reserves which is part time, you are gonna need a job right?


----------



## JimMCpog (Apr 6, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Why not get a degree that will get you a job? Engineering maybe? You are joining the reserves which is part time, you are gonna need a job right?



I have a full time job working for a defense contractor that pays well but is not in the field I want to work in. I'm hoping to parlay the M.A. with experience (even just a little) in the reserves with the requisite security clearance in order to get my foot in the door with the Federal government/private sector career field.


----------



## JimMCpog (Apr 6, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Why not get a degree that will get you a job? Engineering maybe? You are joining the reserves which is part time, you are gonna need a job right?



Right now I can't go back to school full time and repeat the 3+ years it would take me to get an engineering or tech degree. I don't have the Calc II/Computer Science 101 etc. courses (most poli sci programs don't get much more math involved than introductory statistics courses) needed to get right into my major.

I'm hoping that I can parlay my online MA with my reserve exp. (however limited) and a security clearance to get my foot in the door with the Federal government or an intel support position in the private sector. One of the biggest hurdles is getting a security clearance, as many of the jobs I've looked at in the private sector won't even let you finish your application if you don't have an active clearance.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 6, 2011)

JimMCpog said:


> Right now I can't go back to school full time and repeat the 3+ years it would take me to get an engineering or tech degree. I don't have the Calc II/Computer Science 101 etc. courses (most poli sci programs don't get much more math involved than introductory statistics courses) needed to get right into my major.
> 
> I'm hoping that I can parlay my online MA with my reserve exp. (however limited) and a security clearance to get my foot in the door with the Federal government or an intel support position in the private sector. One of the biggest hurdles is getting a security clearance, as many of the jobs I've looked at in the private sector won't even let you finish your
> application if you don't have an active clearance.



Cool, was just wondering


----------

